# la bicicleta tuya / tu bicicleta



## Ansiro

Hola a todos.
Es correcta la frase "Pedro,¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?" o es mejor decir "Pedro, ¿ esta es tu bicicleta?"

Me suena más la segunda (en ambaos ejemplos) pero quería saber si la primera podría ser igual de correcta.
Gracias.

*Solo se permite la consulta de una oración por hilo. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Si un castellanohablante que ignora el italiano (como yo) quisiera imitar a un italiano hablando, uno de los clichés que probablemente utilizaría abundantemente, sería precisamente todo ese tema de _ "la sua ... "._

Todas la frases que has dicho son correctas (dejando de lado las faltas de ortografía), algunas ponen el énfasis más en el objeto, otras en de quién es.


----------



## Ansiro

Vale, gracias.
¿Te refieres a los puntos de interrogación u otros errores?  Y sí, a "ete" le falta una s, y ambaos tiene una a de más😅


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Sí.
Yo además les pondría tilde a todos los "éstos, ésta, ésto ..." porque están actuando como sustantivos.
No obstante, la RAE ya no considera incorrecto no ponerlos.


----------



## Ansiro

Vale, eso es, ahora no es considerado error. Gracias


----------



## lagartija68

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> ésto


El pronombre neutro nunca llevó tilde, porque no funciona nunca como adjetivo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ansiro said:


> es mejor decir "Pedro, ¿ esta es tu bicicleta?"




Las otras opciones, aunque correctas, son bastante menos frecuentes.

*Referencias a preguntas adicionales eliminadas. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

lagartija68 said:


> El pronombre neutro nunca llevó tilde, porque no funciona nunca como adjetivo.


Correcto, perdón. No estaba prestando atención.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Coincido con las respuesta de arriba. No sé si haya algún caso en que sea mejor emplear la estructura artículo + sustantivo +  pronombre posesivo, pero tiene el mismo sentido que un "simple" determinante posesivo + sustantivo. Agregaría que quizás la primera forma se podría entender como una elipsis de algo como ¿Ésta es la bicicleta (que dices que/que se supone que es) tuya?, o sea, ¿Ésta es tu bicileta?.


----------



## Rosamariama

Ansiro said:


> Es correcta la frase "Pedro, ¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?"  o es mejor decir "Pedro, ¿esta es tu bicicleta?"


En una *conversación *diríamos:

- "Pedro, ¿esta es tu bicicleta? / ¿es esta tu bici?".​- "Pedro, ¿esta es la bicicleta tuya? / ¿es esta la tuya bici?" (donde la _información del contexto_ deja claro que el sujeto tematizado es _la bicicleta_).​​Y un hispanohablante en un diálogo _nunca jamás_ (para @Ansiro) ha dicho/diría:

- "Pedro, *¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?".​
Con funciones distintas a _identificar _[= _pertenece a_, que creo que no es gramatical] sí se utiliza esta estructura [art. + sustantivo + pron. poses.]. En *registro formal* quizá preferentemente con algunas palabras determinadas (la _actuación / respuesta/ reacción _suya_... = su actuación/ respuesta..._) o, como recurso literario, con cualquier palabra:

- "Veía _la bicicleta suya_ en el patio con una irregularidad asombrosa. Podía estar y no estar a cualquier hora y durante ...".​
O como *recurso pragmático* (en la conversación): "¿Dónde está _esa amiga tuya_?", donde, según contexto, el hablante se muestra despectivo o amenazante; o positivamente interesado hacia la tal amiga; o escéptico de su existencia. Este ejemplo veo que se repite en distintas páginas de Internet de ELE para italianos, seguido de:

-  ***"¡Dios mío! ¿Dónde está _la bicicleta suya_?" ​
que me parece erróneo, pues *el susto* de no ver la bici *no es una implicatura* que justifique esa colocación (y sin "¡Dios mío!", tampoco). Quizá:
​- ¿Y _esa bicicleta tuya_ cuánto dices que te ha costado?​
expresando algún tipo de crítica, suspicacia o ironía (o _algo_, en su _función _de recurso expresivo, pero no _susto _o _preocupación _o _sorpresa_).

Así que, como conclusión: es un uso oral del todo excepcional. Tal y como comentan, a los hispanos esta estructura nos llama la atención, y precisamente por ello la utilizamos para imitar el italiano. En este juego es muy típico decir: _La mía mama _[sic], juntando a la vez las yema de los dedos de la mano.



Ansiro said:


> Vale, eso es, ahora no es considerado error. Gracias



 Es considerado error acentuarlos, más bien (desde 2010):
3.2.1. *Demostrativos*: *tilde | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas *

(Lo que, claro, no significa que personalmente a mí me parezca ni bien ni mal que muchos nativos prefieran seguir acentuándolo).


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, es sumamente usual decir “¿ese es el [+sustantivo] suyo?”. La oración planteada es natural e idiomática aquí: “¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?”. 


gvergara said:


> Agregaría que quizás la primera forma se podría entender como una elipsis de algo como ¿Ésta es la bicicleta (que dices que/que se supone que es) tuya?


Así se emplea aquí: denota incertidumbre.


----------



## Rosamariama

¿Puedes aportar un contexto, por favor?


----------



## Rosamariama

swift said:


> La oración planteada es natural e idiomática aquí: “¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?”.



De "esta es la bicicleta tuya" sale un resultado en Google (el tuyo).

Todas las preguntas del mundo denotan _incertidumbre. _La misma oración, cuando es enunciativa, denota _certidumbre_.


----------



## swift

Ocurre que Google no documenta el uso tal como se da en el habla cotidiana —a pesar de que escucha todo lo que decimos a través de nuestros múltiples dispositivos —. Oraciones como “¿este es el carro suyo?” pertenecen a la oralidad y es difícil hacer lingüística de corpus sin haber antes documentado grabaciones y transcripciones. En todo caso, cualquier persona que se desenvuelva en un entorno costarricense puede oír oraciones como la que se planteó en el mensaje inicial.


----------



## Rosamariama

swift said:


> Ocurre que Google no documenta el uso tal como se da en el habla cotidiana.


Documenta si se da o si no hay ni un ejemplo.



swift said:


> “¿este es el carro suyo?”


4 resultados.

Sobre la "durabilidad" de los argumentos:



swift said:


> ¿Y no hay un ejemplo contextualizado extraído de algún documento? ¿O simplemente estamos discutiendo esa colocación en un plano teórico?





swift said:


> En Google Books [*NO*] se encuentran múltiples ejemplos [...] A lo mejor les puedes echar un vistazo y sacar tus propias conclusiones.





swift said:


> Sigo pensando que sería más fácil opinar si tuviésemos ejemplos de uso concretos.  Así *sin contexto, cualquier elucubración es posible*.





swift said:


> Creo que la discusión está volviéndose circular precisamente por la falta de contexto.


----------



## Rosamariama

Encuentro en un periódico de República Dominicana:

- "Está todo nítido y en orden financiamiento disponible precio ligeramente negociable no busques más_ *éste es el carro tuyo*_". venta de coches en republica - apartamentos - bienes raices - Republica Dominicana​
No sé si esto implicaría anular todas las explicaciones anteriores (dadas de manera 'personalizada', es decir, poniéndose _en la piel _de un estudiante italiano de español o castellano).


----------



## swift

En oraciones afirmativas también se da mucho: _este es el hijo mío_ es perfectamente corriente en el uso cotidiano costarricense.


----------



## Rosamariama

Sí, veo algunos ejemplos:

- Éste es el hijo mío que se llamaba Manuel, el hermano Éste tendría el chavalín 8 años y él bajaba con las caballerías.
-  ... por allá en la multitud pero ella se vino con estos dos chamos, _éste es el hijo mío._


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> Y un hispanohablante en un diálogo _nunca jamás_ (para @Ansiro) ha dicho/diría:
> 
> - "Pedro, *¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?".


Seguramente sí que lo haya dicho aunque sea difícil o imposible de documentar. Lo que sí que podemos documentar son usos con la misma estructura (demostrativo+es+artículo determinado+sustantivo+posesivo) en frases interrogativas. He aquí algunos ejemplos:
En el mensaje 355 de este hilo del foro MTB ***BTT<<<¡¡Los Autonomos!!>>>*** :D <Vila Real> se puede leer:


> esa es la bici tuya o la de la tienda?



Guillermo Atías en la página 68 de _Y corría el billete _(publicado por Quimantu en 1972): 





> ¿Hasta aquí llegamos, ésta es la casa suya?



Este otro autor no sé si es hispanohablante ya que en su biografía en línea no dice su lugar de origen, pero sí que lo parece (el estilo es coloquial, desenfadado y propio de internet por lo que la puntuación de la frase no es canónica, al igual que tampoco lo es su ortografía): 





> bueno y dime esta es la casa tuya ?


Fuente de la cita:ᴅʀᴀɢon †<[ᴛʜᴇᴘᴏᴡᴇʀᴏғᴅʀᴀᴄᴋ]>† | CREEPYPASTAS AMINO. Amino

P.S.: No documentaré su uso en frases afirmativas por no ser el objeto del hilo y por ser lo suficientemente amplio como para no necesitar ser documentado.


----------



## Rosamariama

Rosamariama said:


> _nunca jamás_ (para @Ansiro)





Rosamariama said:


> No sé si esto implicaría anular todas las explicaciones anteriores (dadas de manera 'personalizada', es decir, poniéndose _en la piel _de un estudiante italiano de español o castellano).


que pregunta sobre un uso que para él/ella sería del todo natural... aburrida de tener que repetir lo mismo (yo).

Estudiantes italianos del mundo: seguid dudando de si _esta es la bicicleta tuya _será adecuado decirlo en contextos normales, atendiendo a las exquisitas puntualizaciones aportadas (os corregirán/chocará a los hablantes hispanos en el 99% de los contextos de conversación donde lo podáis utilizar... pero ya tenéis contraargumento...).


----------



## Circunflejo

Ya dije en su momento cuál era la mejor de las opciones por las que se nos preguntó en el mensaje con el que se abrió el hilo y también dije que


Circunflejo said:


> Las otras opciones, aunque correctas, son bastante menos frecuentes.


 Creo que ello era suficiente para que @Ansiro tuviera claro el uso. Sin embargo, como posteriormente @Rosamariama realizó una afirmación manifiestamente discutible, me vi en la obligación de expresar cuán discutible me parecía su afirmación y documentar por qué me lo parecía; cuestión esta última que parece haberla molestado, pero no por ello voy a dejar de pensar que el error hay que detectarlo y corregirlo para que no se perpetúe, ni voy a dejar de corregir los errores que localice (sean propios o ajenos).


----------



## swift

Circunflejo said:


> una afirmación manifiestamente discutible


 Y yo saludo tu exposición. Si algo nos han enseñado todos los lustros que tenemos a cuestas en estos foros, es que afirmaciones taxativas como aquella se deben tomar con pinzas, porque siempre hay algún lugar donde las colocaciones más insospechadas son pan de cada día.


----------



## Rosamariama

Rosamariama said:


> "¡Dios mío! ¿Dónde está _la bicicleta suya_?"


Es correcta, pues... (dirigido a los italianos). [Menos en el DELE].


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> [Menos en el DELE].


El DELE no forma parte de la información contextual que nos proporcionó @Ansiro.


----------



## swift

Circunflejo said:


> El DELE no forma parte de la información contextual que nos proporcionó @Ansiro.


Y, basándome en mi experiencia como examinador/corrector certificado DELF/DALF, es muy posible que todo quede al criterio del revisor.


----------



## Rosamariama

Circunflejo said:


> El DELE no forma parte de la información contextual que nos proporcionó @Ansiro.


Mira, la frase entera:


Rosamariama said:


> (dirigido a los italianos)





swift said:


> Y, basándome en mi experiencia como examinador/corrector certificado DELF/DALF, es muy posible que todo quede al criterio del revisor.


Esto sí forma parte "de la información contextual que nos proporcionó @Ansiro" (y muy adecuado para cualquier italiano). El DELE, no: no funciona así.


----------



## S.V.

Ansiro said:


> si la primera correcta


 Aquí arriba mencionan que puedes usarlas al contrastar RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA (_los que no tengan el talento tuyo y los arrestos míos_).


----------



## Rosamariama

S.V. said:


> Aquí arriba mencionan que puedes usarlas al contrastar RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA


Gracias, qué buen aporte.

Lo 'juntaría' con:


Rosamariama said:


> En *registro formal* quizá preferentemente con algunas palabras determinadas (la _actuación / respuesta/ reacción _suya_... = su actuación/ respuesta..._) o, como recurso literario, con cualquier palabra:
> 
> - "Veía _la bicicleta suya_ en el patio con una irregularidad asombrosa. Podía estar y no estar a cualquier hora y durante ...".


----------



## swift

S.V. said:


> puedes usarlas al contrastar


Buena pista para desenmarañar esta madeja. Aparte del tono de extrañeza o incertidumbre, esa función pragmática de contraste calza muy bien con el uso con el que estoy familiarizado.


----------



## Rosamariama

Y: "En los grupos nominales encabezados por demostrativos, los posesivos pospuestos no se emplean solo con valor contrastivo, sino también con intención afectiva —unas veces buscando lejanía y otras acercamiento—", lo relacionaría con:


Rosamariama said:


> como *recurso pragmático* (en la conversación): "¿Dónde está _esa amiga tuya_?", donde, según contexto, el hablante se muestra despectivo o amenazante; o positivamente interesado hacia la tal amiga; o escéptico de su existencia.


----------



## S.V.

Y al parecer también las otras del 44.8f RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA (la oración tuya +_que_ relativo)

En el buscaor, busqué posnominal. Luego ctrl + F para buscar posesiv entre los resultados.

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Pues tienen bastante lectura edificante los señores del DELE, @S.V.


----------



## Rosamariama

swift said:


> Pues tienen bastante lectura edificante los señores del DELE, @S.V.


Con arrojo... Te aseguro que "los señores del DELE" lo tienen clarito; aunque tendrán que reflexionar, sí, sobre cosas, entre otras, como:



swift said:


> “¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?”.
> [...] denota incertidumbre.



Tampoco creo que hayas captado la diferenciación comentada en función del registro (_conversación vs registro formal, uso literario..._).


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica se usa en todos los registros.


----------



## Rosamariama

Seguro que "los señores del DELE" están informados.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

En un contexto en el que, por algún motivo, hubiere que especificar no solo la pertenencia sino la clase de objeto, me parece absolutamente natural usar _"la" + elemento + "tuya".

En estas cajas traje tres vehículos nuevos, no se los confundan. 
Dos bicicletas y un monopatín. A Juan le toca una de las bicicletas. A Pedro, la otra bicicleta y el monopatín.
Pedro, ésta es la bicicleta tuya._

Ahí está. Se ha usado _"ésta es la bicicleta tuya"_.


----------



## Rosamariama

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> _Pedro, ésta es la bicicleta tuya._
> Ahí está. Se ha usado _"ésta es la bicicleta tuya"_.



Otro ejemplo de esta misma naturaleza que ya se había aportado sería:


Rosamariama said:


> "¡Dios mío! ¿Dónde está _la bicicleta suya_?"


justificado este tras: 


Rosamariama said:


> "¿Dónde está _esa amiga tuya_?"


en abundantes páginas de ELE específicas para estudiantes italianos (decía). 
Por lo visto es correcto y válido para quienes interpretan:


Rosamariama said:


> _nunca jamás_ (para @Ansiro)


 como


swift said:


> afirmaciones taxativas


y no como "recurso cognitivo" (andamio: 1º, el uso general, 2º, las excepciones) para tratar de explicar un uso particularmente confuso para una L2 tan próxima como es el italiano y cuya mayor dificultad está, no en _los eruditos matices _(que ya vendrían en una 3ª fase del andamiaje), sino en la discriminación operativa para un uso básico en el ámbito conversacional..., repito, como se puede ver en distintas, algunas prestigiosas, páginas de ELE para italianos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> un uso básico en el ámbito conversacional...


No veo por ninguna parte que el mensaje con el que se abrió el hilo establezca ese marco contextual.


----------



## Rosamariama

Es verdad: 





Ansiro said:


> "Pedro, ¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?"


puede referirse al apóstol o a otro Pedro, como se observa, en un contexto de registro muy formal. No: conversacional, no es esta frase.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> No: conversacional, no es esta frase.


Me refería a que no veo por ninguna parte que el mensaje original indique que las respuestas se han de circunscribir a un uso básico y que se han de ignorar los_ eruditos matices_ por no ser del interés de quien pregunta; es decir, que no veo que el mensaje original se circunscriba a una fase concreta del proceso de andamiaje del aprendizaje.


----------



## Rosamariama

Por eso no los he desatendido, si te fijas (pero sí he diferenciado unos de otros, si te fijas).


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> Por eso no los he desatendido, si te fijas (pero sí he diferenciado unos de otros, si te fijas)


 ¿Me puede explicar cómo se concreta eso en el caso concreto que citaré a continuación?


Rosamariama said:


> Y un hispanohablante en un diálogo _nunca jamás_ (para @Ansiro) ha dicho/diría:
> 
> - "Pedro, *¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?".





Circunflejo said:


> Seguramente sí que lo haya dicho aunque sea difícil o imposible de documentar. Lo que sí que podemos documentar son usos con la misma estructura (demostrativo+es+artículo determinado+sustantivo+posesivo) en frases interrogativas. He aquí algunos ejemplos:
> En el mensaje 355 de este hilo del foro MTB ***BTT<<<¡¡Los Autonomos!!>>>***  <Vila Real> se puede leer:
> Guillermo Atías en la página 68 de _Y corría el billete _(publicado por Quimantu en 1972): Este otro autor no sé si es hispanohablante ya que en su biografía en línea no dice su lugar de origen, pero sí que lo parece (el estilo es coloquial, desenfadado y propio de internet por lo que la puntuación de la frase no es canónica, al igual que tampoco lo es su ortografía): Fuente de la cita:ᴅʀᴀɢon †<[ᴛʜᴇᴘᴏᴡᴇʀᴏғᴅʀᴀᴄᴋ]>† | CREEPYPASTAS AMINO. Amino


----------



## Rosamariama

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Me puede explicar cómo se concreta eso en el caso concreto que citaré a continuación?


_v. _#10


----------



## Ballenero

Ansiro said:


> Es correcta la frase "Pedro,¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?"


Sí, es correcta.
Yo no le encuentro ningún problema.


----------



## Rosamariama

Ballenero said:


> Sí, es correcta.
> Yo no le encuentro ningún problema.


Hola. Ya el otro día, haciendo distintas pruebas de búsqueda con: "demostrativo + es + (art. + vehículo) + pron. poses." [o incluso, en vez de un tipo de vehículo (_coche/carro, moto, bici/bicicleta..._) podemos poner _casa_], la ausencia de resultados o la escasa significatividad de estos parece que debería decir algo.

En concreto, de "¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?" ya dijimos cuáles son los resultados, mientras que la misma frase *en italiano* ofrece más de *5000*.
Como también dijimos, en español esta secuencia, utilizada para _definir _(sin elementos pragmáticos que justifiquen la colocación) se considera una de las interferencias más clásicas de los hablantes italianos: se entiende, puede ser correcto "en sí", pero creo que es uno de los ejemplos por excelencia del _*itañol*_. ¿No se considera rentable dar la respuesta poniéndose en la perspectiva de quien hace la pregunta en lugar de centrarse únicamente en la estructura sintáctica? Es lo que más me ha extrañado en este hilo, que no se tenga en cuenta este factor, que para mí es principal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> En concreto, de "¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?" ya dijimos cuáles son los resultados, mientras que la misma frase *en italiano* ofrece más de *5000*.


Estamos en el foro Solo Español por lo que el italiano aquí está fuera de lugar.


Rosamariama said:


> puede ser correcto "en sí"


No es que pueda ser correcta "en sí", es que es correcta. Y lo que se nos preguntó en este hilo fue precisamente eso: si era correcta.


Rosamariama said:


> ¿No se considera rentable dar la respuesta poniéndose en la perspectiva de quien hace la pregunta en lugar de centrarse únicamente en la estructura sintáctica?


La perspectiva de quien hace la pregunta la expone al hacer la pregunta y no aprecio en ella referencia alguna ni al DELE, ni al _itañol_, ni a cuantas justificaciones has intentado dar a la información manifiestamente errónea que diste en el mensaje 10:


Rosamariama said:


> Y un hispanohablante en un diálogo _nunca jamás_ (para @Ansiro) ha dicho/diría:
> 
> - "Pedro, *¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?".







Circunflejo said:


> ¿Me puede explicar cómo se concreta eso en el caso concreto que citaré a continuación?





Rosamariama said:


> _v. _#10


Ya veo. Se concreta dando información falsa sin avisar de que lo es y sin informar de que ese uso se estudiará más adelante. Huelga decir que no me parece que sea un modo adecuado de proceder.


----------



## swift

Ballenero said:


> Sí, es correcta.
> Yo no le encuentro ningún problema.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Ballenero

No aparece porque pertenece al habla coloquial.
O sea, lo que no aparece en Google ¿no existe?
Y una cosa a la que hacen "corta y pega" mil veces ¿son mil usos?
Para mí, una investigación que se basa solo en Google, no es una investigación.

No sé cuál es la influencia del italiano sobre el español pero todos los cantantes románticos italianos traducen sus canciones al español.

Y creo que son 100% lengua española, frases del tipo:
Él es hijo tuyo.
Era amigo tuyo.
Vamos en el coche tuyo.
¿Este es el bañador tuyo?
Etc.


----------



## swift

Ballenero said:


> Para mí, una investigación que se basa solo en Google, no es una investigación.


Ninguna lingüística de corpus que se precie de tal lo es, te lo aseguro.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> No aparece porque pertenece al habla coloquial.


Aparecer sí que aparece. En el mensaje 19 puse 3 ejemplos. Todos ellos en oraciones interrogativas ya que se nos preguntó por una oración interrogativa. Podría poner decenas de ejemplos tomados de internet, pero, francamente, no es necesario. Todos estamos de acuerdo en que es correcto excepto una persona que nos quiere hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino, pero como, además de ser hablantes nativos, resulta que no hemos nacido ayer, no cuela; mal que le pese a dicha persona.


----------



## Rocko!

¿Y qué significa exactamente la frase "_Pedro,¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?_”?
Lo pregunto porque ya todos dijeron que es normal y lo acepto, pero mi duda es si la usan para preguntar sobre una bicicleta que fue tema de conversación en algún momento reciente o lejano, o si estarían averiguando si la suposición de que pertenece a Pedro es cierta.
En mi ciudad sí usamos “tuya” para preguntar, pero no con el orden de palabras aquí analizado.
Ya vi que la persona que abrió el hilo dio dos versiones, pero eso no me aclara nada.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

¡Ay, mi señora! A vuessarced se os fueron las luces!


Rosamariama said:


> Y un hispanohablante en un diálogo _nunca jamás_ (para @Ansiro) ha dicho/diría:
> - "Pedro, *¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?".



Para que sea claro para hablantes no nativos: *sí es correcta*, como está dicho con lujo de detalles por varias personas.



swift said:


> En Costa Rica, es sumamente usual decir “¿ese es el [+sustantivo] suyo?”. La oración planteada es natural e idiomática aquí: “¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?”.
> Así se emplea aquí: denota incertidumbre.





swift said:


> En oraciones afirmativas también se da mucho: _este es el hijo mío_ es perfectamente corriente en el uso cotidiano costarricense.



En estas ínsulas igual que en la Rica Costa.



swift said:


> Ocurre que Google no documenta el uso tal como se da en el habla cotidiana —a pesar de que *escucha todo lo que decimos* a través de nuestros múltiples dispositivos —. Oraciones como “¿este es el carro suyo?” pertenecen a la oralidad y es difícil hacer lingüística de corpus sin haber antes documentado grabaciones y transcripciones. En todo caso, cualquier persona que se desenvuelva en un entorno costarricense puede oír oraciones como la que se planteó en el mensaje inicial.





Ballenero said:


> No aparece porque pertenece al habla coloquial.
> O sea, *lo que no aparece en Google ¿no existe?*
> Y una cosa a la que hacen "corta y pega" mil veces ¿son mil usos?
> Para mí, una investigación que se basa solo en Google, no es una investigación.
> 
> No sé cuál es la influencia del italiano sobre el español pero todos los cantantes románticos italianos traducen sus canciones al español.
> 
> Y creo que son 100% lengua española, frases del tipo:
> Él es hijo tuyo.
> Era amigo tuyo.
> Vamos en el coche tuyo.
> ¿Este es el bañador tuyo?
> Etc.



Nunca viose problema por foristas tan concisamente tratado, como por mi señor navegante de los vascos riscos. Faltó poner ahí la _Wikipereza_, que tiene una explicación de gramática con fuentes de... ¡otros idiomas! Dicen que lo que no está en internet no existe, pero lo malo es que la mayor parte de lo que está es basura.

No me tomó mucho tiempo apearme de Rocinucio y encontrar; le pregunté a míster G. "_posesivo pospuesto_" y "_RAE_" y me mostró que se usa no sólo en estas ínsulas;  también lo dicen los beneméritos, cuyas obras registran los usos fundamental y mayoritariamente pen... insulares:
"El sustantivo «fan» puede verse modificado por un posesivo antepuesto o por un posesivo pospuesto: «tu fan» o «*fan tuyo*». La construcción preposicional suele excluir la primera y la segunda persona: *«fan de ti». Cf. «NGLE»".

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067060077968932865
Y ahí, Sus Excelencias me remitieron a donde dice: "18.4 Posesivos posnominales y complementos con de: [...] la respuesta de ellos ~ la *respuesta suya*; un primo de él ~ un *primo suyo*".
RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA

Para gentes no expertas en esas maniobras, como este cabalgante, en la franja azul, arriba a la derecha está la herramienta para avanzar y retroceder.


----------



## S.V.

Tienes una lengua en que _el mio Cid_ no murió (_la mia vita_,_ il mio destino_). Luego te preguntan que si es "correcto" con ambos en español (_la vida mía, el destino mío_) y se discute correcto vs. natural. Eso es todo. Es correcto, y nuestro compañero se acostumbra a _mi vida, mi destino, tu bici_. 

El 18.3f de la página anterior respondía lo mismo (continúa con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). 'Se da más fácil con_ otra, ese, una _&_c_. que con _el _y_ la_'. Luego "en el español general" son comunes al contrastar. O las otras del 44.8f (_la bici tuya que perdió Juan_). Los dejo otra vez, por perderse en el hilo.


----------



## Rocko!

Ya vi cuál es el problema.

_tu bicicleta_ significa _la bicicleta tuya_ pero no significa _la bicicleta es tuya_, pero este simple, pequeño, poco desentrañable detalle, ocasiona oraciones que en afirmativo son correctas, pero en interrogativas no tienen cabida en zonas como la mía.

Que quede para el diccionario de WR! que una persona nacida en mi ciudad solo diría 1."¿esta bicicleta es (la) tuya?" \  2."¿esta es la bicicleta de la que me hablaste?"\ 3."¿ésta es tuya?"

*La #1 con "la" sería para contextos en los que habría más de una bici. 
(tuve que poner tres preguntas que no significan necesariamente lo mismo porque nunca supe qué significa la versión internacional del título del hilo)


----------



## Ballenero

Y
Me sonaría a italiano si dijera:
la tuya bicicleta,
pero no la bicicleta tuya.

Sobre los registros,
en español se puede decir:
madre mía y mi madre,
pero en italiano, no sé si pueden decir:
mamma mia, de otra manera,
entonces es normal que haya 
muchos casos en internet.

Finalmente,
¿es esta la bicicleta tuya?
es una estructura para casos especiales en los que por alguna razón, uno se expresa precipitadamente u otra cosa.
Pero la estructura general es
¿es esta tu bicicleta?


----------

